# My still young female african praying mantis!



## babynik14 (May 3, 2007)

The two first pics are old.. the last one was right now.. she has grown a bit since her shed a couple days ago!


----------



## robo mantis (May 4, 2007)

nice little mantis you got there.


----------



## OGIGA (May 4, 2007)

Nice mantis. Looks pretty big already.


----------



## babynik14 (May 4, 2007)

the pics make her look pretty big shes still tiny i cant wait till seh gets bigger


----------

